# Don't speak German



## Alolika

I have an Indian citizenship and currently working in USA as a software developer. I was thinking of relocating to Germany. I don't speak German only English.Is it possible to live in Germany and not speak German? The work environment is not a problem, as its an international company where English is widely spoken, I am referring to outside of the work environment.
My intention would be to learn German, however based on time constraints, this would be something that would happen later rather than now.


----------



## Nononymous

Possible, but not desirable, in my view.


----------



## Alolika

Thanks for replying. Could you please explain me what consequences might result If I don't speak German? And also how does living there affect my taxes?


----------



## James3214

There are a lot of people here who don't speak German and seem to get by. For taxes, etc I suggest you get a local accountant who speaks both English and German and also specialises doing tax returns for US citizens living in Germany.


----------



## Alolika

Thanks.. Could you please give me some advice for living in Germany? How is the cost of living compared to salaries? What are the chances of finding a job for a non-German speaker?


----------



## James3214

Use the advanced search option above & select the German forum to see the threads where we have discussed both topics before. 
For example
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...iving-germany/505994-salary-live-germany.html
You might be able to find a badly paid job as a non German speaker but your chances will be a lot better if you manage a basic level. It's been discussed on here before as well. 
Any specific questions, please post and we will all try to help!


----------



## Alolika

Thanks James. I am new to this forum and trying to read the previous post. Meanwhile could you please help me with one more question. What negatives, if any, are there to living in Germany?


----------



## Bevdeforges

German employers have an obligation to give a certain amount of "continuing education" to their employees, and there is a reasonable chance that you could get your employer to give you German lessons if you can get yourself hired.

As for living day to day in Germany with no German, you may want to think about that one. In one of the larger cities (Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt) you may be ok. But there won't be English-speaking professionals available everywhere. (When I lived in Baden-Wurtemberg, almost no one spoke English, or at least admitted to speaking it.)

What happens if you need to see a doctor, a dentist or find yourself in some "emergency" situation (like having to call the police or ambulance)? Your lease will be in German and given some of the differences in rental terms, you really should have some idea what you're signing up for when you rent a place to live. It would be a very good idea to cultivate a friend or two who could help out with critical situations like these.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

Alolika said:


> Thanks James. What negatives, if any, are there to living in Germany?


Not many...now...I hated it when I first got here and found everything to complain about. You mellow over the years and get use to it to the point where now you consider them as positives!


----------



## Alolika

Thanks Bevdeforges for sharing your opinion.


----------



## Alolika

Bevdeforges said:


> German employers have an obligation to give a certain amount of "continuing education" to their employees, and there is a reasonable chance that you could get your employer to give you German lessons if you can get yourself hired.
> 
> As for living day to day in Germany with no German, you may want to think about that one. In one of the larger cities (Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt) you may be ok. But there won't be English-speaking professionals available everywhere. (When I lived in Baden-Wurtemberg, almost no one spoke English, or at least admitted to speaking it.)
> 
> What happens if you need to see a doctor, a dentist or find yourself in some "emergency" situation (like having to call the police or ambulance)? Your lease will be in German and given some of the differences in rental terms, you really should have some idea what you're signing up for when you rent a place to live. It would be a very good idea to cultivate a friend or two who could help out with critical situations like these.
> Cheers,
> Bev


If my spouse wants to follow me then how difficult it is to get a work visa for him? He did phd in Immunology and doing his post doc. He also don't speak German. Is it possible for him to get good research opportunities?


----------



## Nononymous

Positives and negatives could be the subject of a book-length manuscript, I'm afraid.

As regards language, you can survive with English, particularly in the bigger "international" cities like Berlin. (I've worked with people who've been there five years and barely speak a word of German.) When every daily interaction, with shops, restaurants, medical, etc. then needs to be prefaced by an awkward negotiation around using English, over time that becomes very tiresome. As a tourist or short-term visitor it's fine, but as a long-term resident I would want to learn German as quickly as possible.


----------



## TundraGreen

Nononymous said:


> Positives and negatives could be the subject of a book-length manuscript, I'm afraid.
> 
> As regards language, you can survive with English, particularly in the bigger "international" cities like Berlin. (I've worked with people who've been there five years and barely speak a word of German.) When every daily interaction, with shops, restaurants, medical, etc. then needs to be prefaced by an awkward negotiation around using English, over time that becomes very tiresome. As a tourist or short-term visitor it's fine, but as a long-term resident I would want to learn German as quickly as possible.


I agree completely. I cannot imagine living long-term in a country and not speaking the local language at some level above tourist phrases. When I moved to Mexico it took me several years to get to where I could use the telephone. Life is easier now than it was when I started. My German is at a pretty minimal level and I don't feel it is sufficient even for my annual visits much less for residence. Improving my German is high on the list of things I am working on.


----------



## beppi

Even if your workplace were predominantly using English (this is not common in Germany!) and you manage the daily life issues without language skills as mentioned above, you will still have a much reduced social life - potential friends are limited to other foreigners (and the few Germans who are comfortable enough in English), entertainment options are few (e.g. movies in cinemas or TV are always dubbed in German). Do you want to live like that?


----------



## cyprusexpat

There are enough companies looking smart software deoloper with fantastic english, but you should learn a little bit german. Most IT Companies are in Berlin, some in Munich, Hamburg and Frankfurt.


----------

